# If IVF won't work, what will?? Anything?



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi All
After failing our 8th go at IVF since my 3 year old DD, we have been told by a second Dr to give up and stop trying ivf. 
I feel relieved in a way to give up the horrible journey I have been on, but now feel completely lost as to what next. 
I don't feel ready to give up yet or don't feel I am ready to move on. I saw a Chinese medicine Dr and he has put me on loads of herbs but I am not convinced they will work.
What else can I do? I know in my heart it will never happen but want to know I tried everything.


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, can't believe you've the strength and courage to go through it so many times!
Why did the doctor suggest giving up? If you don't have a reason for it not working then it will be too hard to accept to stop, if you have a reason then you can make a decision or choose further treatment I.e. In our case own egg ivf was considered pointless so we used a donor and I got pregnant on first donor cycle - but we knew it was my eggs which were the problem.


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi, the Dr said they've tried everything, all types of drugs/stims/supplements & feels we would be throwing more money at it & doesn't think it will work as if hasn't so far after so many cycles. I also don't want to do any more IVF, I just can't cope ant more with the hormones, cost, emotional side etc, so wanting to look at other options.

Congrats on your success, we decided against donor, no guarantee it would work for us either. Was your first child a donor too?


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ah I see, I'm not surprised I don't think I could do 8 cycles let alone contemplate any more! See what others say but from my limited knowledge other drugs etc not much proof, other ideas more serious being embryo adoption, surrogacy, adoption/fostering.

Yes we only had one success being with a donor egg, all my Frosties are from that cycle and they will be my only other attempts at a baby as there is no chance for my own.

Best of luck x


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I know time is of the essence, but maybe wait six months and go again if you do....any tests etc left to do?  Try another clinic?

If you go on the lister thread one of the woman is now pregnant with her second on the 12th go!  PM her maybe?


----------



## tina11 (Nov 29, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear you have tried for so long to conceive baby 2. Have you considered Argc? They are definitely worth a try. 

All the best hun 
X


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks ladies. What is ARGC please? I've not heard of it? My age is now a factor too so waiting isn't really an option.


----------



## tina11 (Nov 29, 2012)

the Argc is a clinic bases in london. They have amazing results and gave great success with older women. ( not that you are that old. 

They work out experienceas they monitor very closely. I am waiting to start treatment with them. 

Ok adies from all over the country cycle there xx


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you, unfortunately I've moved to Sydney so can't go to that clinic. I was hoping it was a protocol or something


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Have you looked at the Bondi Protocol or see that Doc?

I know Genea has some of the highest success rates but only puts in 1 embryo for the most part, but lab is amazing.

You have put your body through a lot...sometimes it needs to recover from stills regardless.

Also - Penny at Serum would do a consult, she is the last stop shop for many.  I would see what she says.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Also - the CBD Health has a link to the woman who literally wrote the book on IVF acupuncture - she trained the staff directly and runs it as an offshoot of her main clinic I think in Bondi.  Every time we are back we go for Accu there and they are amazing.  Her fertility herbs are good too!  

There are also a few practitioners of Mayan Massage - we were successful after a session and do think it helped!  Google it and practitioners in Sydney maybe.


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Sienna77 said:


> Hi All
> After failing our 8th go at IVF since my 3 year old DD, we have been told by a second Dr to give up and stop trying ivf.
> I feel relieved in a way to give up the horrible journey I have been on, but now feel completely lost as to what next.
> I don't feel ready to give up yet or don't feel I am ready to move on. I saw a Chinese medicine Dr and he has put me on loads of herbs but I am not convinced they will work.
> What else can I do? I know in my heart it will never happen but want to know I tried everything.


It's difficult to advise you what's best to do for you. Maybe for me, just being at home for some time was a little bit more of a comfort after my negative. 
Because of how my days off at work fell, the days that I took off sick were the main days of bad news. You do feel exhausted and emotional afterwards, but I did muster up the energy to go back to work. Not many people knew what had happened and so it was like walking into a second life...
I even can't imagine how you're feeling after having 8 tries.. For me my first round was a disaster.. Poor thing!
I just wanted to give you a huge hug.  And..are you considering adoption? Sorry if shouldn't ask. x


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I was on the Bondi protocol for the last few cycles so did give that a go. 
I'm going to try & find someone who does Mayan massage & try that. 
It was Genea that I've been with the whole time but I'll look into Serum

X


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't find Serum? Does it have another name please?


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

It is a clinic in Greece - she will do a Skype consult thought and give you ideas if she would do the cycle.


----------



## Sienna77 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks again ladies. I'm booked in for Mayan massage. I'm also seeing a Chinese herbalist & going for a lipiodol flush too. Plus doing ovulation tracking. 
I don't feel it'll work for me naturally after trying for 7 years, but just not ready to give up altogether yet.


----------



## nancy6ross (Apr 8, 2016)

Sienna77, have you ever thought about surrogacy? 
I can be a good option for your tired body
I don't know a lot about herbs, i heard about miracle which happen sometimes. I know for sure that positive thinking definitely helps and a good Dr, as to me this is the best mix
Anyway, good luck sweet


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I come across a post of a lady who underwent 11 ivf that didn't work. She has two children (one adopted and one born via a surrogate), who make her completely and absolutely happy. I wish you to create your own path to happiness. xx


----------

